# How early is too early? Triplets born today.



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I acquired Miyah from a buck free and very secure and loving farm on April 14th.

I saw my buck mounting her the day and the day after I brought her home.

She kidded today, early this morning.










Triplets! She'd only ever had singles according to her previous home.










The kids are small. 
31.6 ounces
38 ounces
38.7 ounces

Hooves are jelly like, teeth not fully erupted (but I can tell there are going to be teeth there). They are very vocal. VERY wobbly (not selenium issues, just like just born wobbly). They are getting a bit stronger as the day goes on. But their ears are even a little folded flat against their heads?










So 145 days would have put her due on Sept 6 if she got pregnant that night of the 14th when I brought her home.

Does this sound like week early kids? Do I need to do anything different than for my regular term kids? I did crate them next to the mom. She kept stepping on them and they are just not big enough/strong enough to get away. Mostly they just sleep. I take them out every hour for nursing and she licks them and doesn't leave the crates side. They are much stronger nursing then they were earlier but still having trouble, they are about 8 hours old now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They do sound early. I'd do some oral B complex to help wake up their brains.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> They do sound early. I'd do some oral B complex to help wake up their brains.


Okay, I have that. Anything else? They are getting stronger every hour but anything would help. I just went out to open the crate and take them out to nurse off their mom and they were HOLLERING to eat. haha so thats a good sign.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just monitor temps. Even though it's summer, at least where I am, preemies can't control their temps very well. Help them nurse often, they will need to eat more often as they are early, but won't take in as much at each feeding.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds like you're in for a long couple of days. I hope you don't have any plans. I don't have any advice but I wanted to wish them well. Stay strong, little babies!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nope, no plans. Never leave the farm. haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always give them some selenium.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How did the babies do overnight?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They did better than me overnight. haha I crated them and went out every two hours to put them onto mom to nurse. By this morning they were MUCH stronger so I left them out about 20 minutes ago with her. I will check on the family in a half hour unless I hear crying. The smallest boy found the teat without any help from me, he was the one I was most worried about. The largest girl is stronger than yesterday but not responding as fast to living as her two siblings. Her ears are still flattish (their ears are poking up mostly now), she still has trouble finding the teat, etc.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like progress. Good job!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

If I live through today it'll be a miracle, I'm so tired. haha

I have friends my age having human babies. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give them some selenium.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would give them some selenium.


Yes, I did yesterday when they were born. The selenium gel.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok good. They do just need time too. Glad they seem to be doing well. I hope you got some sleep. Were you affected by the hurricane at all?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Ok good. They do just need time too. Glad they seem to be doing well. I hope you got some sleep. Were you affected by the hurricane at all?


No winds, just lots and lots and LOTs of rain. 52 inches in 3 days. We are finally drying out a bit. I'm thrilled no one kidded during that.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are looking a lot better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes they are! You're doing a great job as usual.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

They look really good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

